# MFSW and horn stopped working. AlteaXL 2.0 TDI 2008



## SIMC (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi

I have a Seat Altea 2.0 TDI 2008 with MFSW.
4 buttons on each side for radio control.

Suddenly the buttons and horn stopped working. No light in buttons, no reaction when pressing the buttons and no horn.

VCDS gives me this:

Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AQ HW: 1K0 953 549 AQ
Component: J0527 636 0070
Coding: 0002042
Shop #: WSC 04941 785 00200
VCID: 01024FE7589F1E306C-8054

1 Fault Found:
01426 - Controls in Steering Wheel (E221)
004 - No Signal/Communication


I removed airbag and inspected the buttons, but the only thing I got was the part no on the buttons (5P0 959 537)
Anyone knows this failure? Is it the buttons (5P0 959 537) or Steering wheel electronic module (1K0 953 549 AQ) that has failed? Or something else?

Please advice.


----------



## SIMC (Mar 10, 2015)

I got a new button controller (5P0 959 537), and that solved the problem.


----------



## sosad (Apr 29, 2015)

I removed airbag and inspected the buttons, but the only thing I got was the part no on the buttons (5P0 959 537)
Anyone knows this failure? Is it the buttons (5P0 959 537) or Steering wheel electronic module (1K0 953 549 AQ) that has failed? Or something else???


----------

